# Water droplets on tips of leaves



## accid (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi all! In flower, when my light first turn on I notice that the tips of the solar leaves have droplets of water on them. I was curious as to why this is? Its not like its just a few, its nearly all of them. Temps during lights on gets to about 75, lights off to about 63. I do have a heater that has a temp gauge on it to kick on to keep the temps at 70-75 but for whatever reason it only keeps it at 60-65. Regardless, why the droplets on the tips of the leaves?

Humidity during lights off is about 40%, during lights on its around 50-60%. Any suggestions would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 17, 2012)

That sounds like dew forming from high humidity but the numbers are all backwards. It may be that you don't have enough ventilation or that the ventilation that you do have is pulling in excessive humidity and your hygrometer isn't working correctly. I would get another hygrometer and set it beneath the canopy to test the air there. If you don't have any air movement within the grow space then you will want to get some kind of oscillating fan to keep the air moving through both light cycles.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 17, 2012)

Air movement I think ...Do you exhaust dureing lights out?  Run fans?...Lights on with that RH  is nice..But I would see what ya can do to lower the RH dureing lights out...just my thaughts

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> That sounds like dew forming from high humidity but the numbers are all backwards.



The humidity should be higher with the lower temps during lights off.....  dew falls/forms when temp falls to dew point temp... which is when air is at 100% humidity.......

unless your room is climbing to a higher temp during lights out?????  Disclaimer: I could be wrong I'm pretty stoned on hash right now.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 17, 2012)

how long a cycle are you running of lights off? What is the humidity of the fresh air coming into your grow area?


----------



## Growdude (Jan 18, 2012)

Do yout leaves touch other leaves?
I believe transpiration causes water to be left behind where they touch.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 18, 2012)

I also think it is just transpiration.  I have this happen sometimes and it is not humidity related--I have very low rh.


----------



## accid (Jan 18, 2012)

I have them on a 12/12 light on/off cycle. Yes the leaves touch each other. The room (outside the box) humidity is 30% and 55-65 degrees throughout the entire day. Would it be ok If i ran the exhaust only on lights on rather than 24/7 ? Reason is if I dont have the exhaust fans on while lights out I will use less electricity to run the heater during lights off as the heat will be much more contained rather than having the exhaust force the hot air that is in the box, out into the room. I will try this for now. Let me know what you guys think.

Transpiration? Could someone define this and how this happens?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 18, 2012)

> Transpiration? Could someone define this and how this happens?




:ciao:  This may help shed some light

hXXp://ga.water.usgs.gov/edu/watercycletranspiration.html


change....xx....to....tt  :aok:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 18, 2012)

This actually explained this to me. Its something I have noticed  multiple times.  I always wondered what it was.


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 19, 2012)

this morning I had a stem I stuck up under a fan leaf (LST) to let other tops catch up and it formed water droplets where the stem and the fan leaf were touching....... the only water droplets anywhere on the plant....... good call yall...... I had seen this before...... just never paid attention before....... I have some house plants whose leaves will seep water from them if you touch them.


----------



## zem (Jan 20, 2012)

accid said:
			
		

> I have them on a 12/12 light on/off cycle. Yes the leaves touch each other. The room (outside the box) humidity is 30% and 55-65 degrees throughout the entire day. Would it be ok If i ran the exhaust only on lights on rather than 24/7 ? Reason is if I dont have the exhaust fans on while lights out I will use less electricity to run the heater during lights off as the heat will be much more contained rather than having the exhaust force the hot air that is in the box, out into the room. I will try this for now. Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> Transpiration? Could someone define this and how this happens?


i would not suggest shutting offf your fan with lights especially in flowering, you will have high risk of mold.


----------

